# Panoramic Sunroof



## TripleD (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi All,

What are the recommendations for applying to a panoramic sunroof? I want to too protect the glass, but also as it's a large chunk of the roof I would like it to bead nicely as well as it kind of blends in.
I don't have a garage or under cover so application would need to be possible on the driveway (out of direct sun) and probably something that will not take more than a few hours to cure.

Seen some recommendations on angelwax?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

My favourite thing for glass is Auto Finesse Tough Coat but it's more of a sheeter than a beader (good for side windows or rears without wipers). Carlack Glass Finish is my preferred windscreen sealant - nice beading, lasts ages, easy to apply (takes 25 minutes) so no need for any sort of cover as long as weather is dry.

My tip for applying the Carlack: having got the glass absolutely clean (it should feel slightly grabby to the touch) use a cotton make up pad, apply about a teaspoon of the solution and rub it "into" the glass in small circles. Initially it'll leave bigger droplets, you want to keep rubbing until it looks like the glass is misting over. You'll need to "top up" the pad every so often with more solution. Once you've covered the whole surface, *don't* buff off as the instructions suggest, just leave to dry. Then once it's dry (about 10 minutes) use a fresh pad, re-wet with solution and repeat the application process. Once the second coat is dry, buff off to a really slick surface. I find a waffle weave towel works best for this. Done!

I find it's still protecting (on the windscreen) after 4-5 months, on your sunroof which doesn't have wipers I wouldn't be at all surprised if you got over six months (although like wax, the beading slackens off a bit as it ages).


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

TripleD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What are the recommendations for applying to a panoramic sunroof? I want to too protect the glass, but also as it's a large chunk of the roof I would like it to bead nicely as well as it kind of blends in.
> I don't have a garage or under cover so application would need to be possible on the driveway (out of direct sun) and probably something that will not take more than a few hours to cure.
> ...


Dont see why you cant just put whatever paint protection you're putting on the paint to the outside of the pan roof

wax on glass is only really an issue for wipers and for windows that go down into doors, not so much for pan roofs that stick up and out.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Why not just G1 it? Will last years. I topped mine up after 29,000 and it wasn't close to dropping off.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Glass sealant will be best


Gonz.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Autoglanz Smooth Velvet beads really well and disperses well too. I use it on the OH's panoramic roof and it's quick and easy to apply.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

auto glanz vision beads well for a glass product


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I'd just apply H2GO to the windscreen and then the roof should bead very nicely

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Mowbs (Nov 2, 2015)

Ive just applied Gtechniq to all my glass, G1 on the front and rear screens and G5 on side windows and the panoramic roof. 

I'm really happy with the G5 on the roof, it beads nicely, runs off if the car is moving and generally seems much cleaner all the time. 

I know what you're saying about wanting it to bead on there, it is such a big part of the car it doesn't seem 'clean' when it's untreated. I don't know if I'd really be too fussed about reapplying protection to my side windows when it has worn off but I would definitely do the panaromic roof again.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Another vote for Carlack. I use it on the sunroof, side and back windows and it lasts for ages - about 4 to 6 mths depending on the time of year. It beads every bit as well as the EXO treated paintwork and the water blows off at less than 30mph - quite important for me because I open it at any opportunity.

I use G1 on my windscreen although I had Nasiol glass sealant on the windscreen all summer and it was great - I just want the durability of G1 for the winter.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Mowbs said:


> I don't know if I'd really be too fussed about reapplying protection to my side windows when it has worn off but I would definitely do the panaromic roof again.


I really miss the sealant on the side windows when I have to drive hire drive cars in the winter and after a 100 miles you can't even see the mirrors clearly. With sealant on my own car, I have clear vision all the time. I think it makes a massive difference.


----------



## eccie (Jun 7, 2009)

I have G1 on both pano/sunroofs and it works a treat - here it is on the mere


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

organgrinder said:


> Another vote for Carlack. I use it on the sunroof, side and back windows and it lasts for ages - about 4 to 6 mths depending on the time of year. It beads every bit as well as the EXO treated paintwork and the water blows off at less than 30mph - quite important for me because I open it at any opportunity.
> 
> I use G1 on my windscreen although I had Nasiol glass sealant on the windscreen all summer and it was great - I just want the durability of G1 for the winter.


I have a panny so would be very interested in the carlack, any recommendations on the best place for price and delivery please.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I got my Carlack from CleanYourCar. Make sure you also get the proper glass cleaner too and clean it with a bit of vigour - the cleaner the surface the better the bond.


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

organgrinder said:


> I got my Carlack from CleanYourCar. Make sure you also get the proper glass cleaner too and clean it with a bit of vigour - the cleaner the surface the better the bond.


Cheers bud..Have see the kit you can buy might be best to get both, saying that i have Power Maxed Glass Cleaner that should be ok shouldn't it?? Not even used it yet.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

You can get it here: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...lants/carlack-glass-sealing-kit/prod_348.html

The cleaner is slightly different to the one I have which is more of a liquid paste than anything you could put in a spray bottle but I have had it a couple of years and it all still works well.


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> Dont see why you cant just put whatever paint protection you're putting on the paint to the outside of the pan roof
> 
> wax on glass is only really an issue for wipers and for windows that go down into doors, not so much for pan roofs that stick up and out.


Just got an old car with Pano roof.

Slightly wary of using wax really.

I have Carlack NSC 68. 
Could that be used in place of their Carlack glass cleaner perhaps?


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

steelghost said:


> My favourite thing for glass is Auto Finesse Tough Coat but it's more of a sheeter than a beader (good for side windows or rears without wipers). Carlack Glass Finish is my preferred windscreen sealant - nice beading, lasts ages, easy to apply (takes 25 minutes) so no need for any sort of cover as long as weather is dry.
> 
> My tip for applying the Carlack: having got the glass absolutely clean (it should feel slightly grabby to the touch) use a cotton make up pad, apply about a teaspoon of the solution and rub it "into" the glass in small circles. Initially it'll leave bigger droplets, you want to keep rubbing until it looks like the glass is misting over. You'll need to "top up" the pad every so often with more solution. Once you've covered the whole surface, *don't* buff off as the instructions suggest, just leave to dry. Then once it's dry (about 10 minutes) use a fresh pad, re-wet with solution and repeat the application process. Once the second coat is dry, buff off to a really slick surface. I find a waffle weave towel works best for this. Done!
> 
> I find it's still protecting (on the windscreen) after 4-5 months, on your sunroof which doesn't have wipers I wouldn't be at all surprised if you got over six months (although like wax, the beading slackens off a bit as it ages).


I have followed this, thank you steelghost:thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

dogfox said:


> I have followed this, thank you steelghost:thumb:


Glad it helped


----------

